# Sponsorship opportunities



## sprouleone (Jul 3, 2010)

Good day! I am new to this forum chat.... I am a Canadian citizen and will be travelling to Oz in September in the hopes of securing fulltime employment in the hospitality industry in Sydney or possibly Melbourne. However, although I have close to 18yrs of experience I am 40 and am aware that the only option for a reasonably quick visa is to have someone sponsor me. I have been in contact with recruitment agencies and they are willing to help but only once i am there??? My concern is this is a big relocation without a employment to go to. Does anyone have any suggestions, knowledge of the process or difficulties I may face??? Need some feedback.
Thanks for any input


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

sprouleone said:


> Good day! I am new to this forum chat.... I am a Canadian citizen and will be travelling to Oz in September in the hopes of securing fulltime employment in the hospitality industry in Sydney or possibly Melbourne. However, although I have close to 18yrs of experience I am 40 and am aware that the only option for a reasonably quick visa is to have someone sponsor me. I have been in contact with recruitment agencies and they are willing to help but only once i am there??? My concern is this is a big relocation without a employment to go to. Does anyone have any suggestions, knowledge of the process or difficulties I may face??? Need some feedback.
> Thanks for any input


You'll find employment agencies will have plenty of locals on their books and that's why they'll not much be interested unless you're here and then many if not most will only be interested if you already have a visa that'll allow you to work.
I think your best approach is to view this as a recce trip more so than intent of a permanent move and you'll need to consider what visa you get to come for a standard tourist visa can have a No Further Stay condition which precludes you from applying for another visa if you did find an employer.
So look at getting an ETA - Electronic Travel Authority (ETA) - Online Applications
Whatever visa you get, even though it is not illegal to visit with an intent to just see what work options are, if you do give that impression, it is but a short step to viewing someone as looking for work and not having a visa that allows it so it pays to be selective with your approach and not to have a whole heap of work related clothing or documents with you.
You can always scan documents and email them to yourself or even use Post Restante to send a letter or parcel to yourself C/o a City GPO Post Office at where you are first heading - http://auspost.com.au/
Get an idea from your Canadian Postal Service of send time and you can probably get something away just before you leave and have it arriving a few days after you.

Before you even get that far though you ought to do some homework on what the prospects will be for Australia has not been totally immune from the GFC and competition for work is strong, especially in major cities such as Melbourne and Sydney. 
You'll need to match up to employment in a position that's on the ENSOL - Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i) and be seeking an employer sponsor for that type of work.

Rather than just think of Melbourne or Sydney, I'd think you might do better to have a completely open mind to getting a leg in the door.
Great Barrier Reef Resort - Heron Island Resort Great Barrier Reef is one island you'll see that is part of the Delaware North Group, a Canadian company I believe or one with Canadian interests and so why not approach them in Canada for starters.

DN seem to have taken over a few resorts from Voyagers and they still have others - Voyages Hotels and Resorts - Australia
And quite a few other GBR island locations - Island Resorts Hotels & Accommodation - Island Holidays
A lot of sites have an employment link and I'd be making contact where there are jobs available that are also on the ENSOL.

Perth area seems to be on the lookout for people as locals there get sucked into higher paying work of resources sector and also just to handle growth.
Darwin is also something of an expanding frontier.
Serco Sodexo Defence Services Recruitment: Attention might also be worth a look at.
If you find an employer sponsor for an ENSOL job that you'll match to, the process is reasonably simple and outlined at Visa Options - Employer Sponsored Workers - Workers - Visas & Immigration
But your chances may be a lot better if you're prepared to be flexible with where you locate to.
Good Luck.


----------



## sprouleone (Jul 3, 2010)

Thank you for your response...great info!


----------



## theunis (Jul 8, 2010)

*boilermaker looking for a sponsor*

here with my CV please can some one help me to get a sponsor to come to australia and work ,, I am currently in south africa
Resume:
THEUNIS LIEBENBERG

Trades & Services

SOUTH AFRICA 
Australia
M: +27 726727144

Desired job title 
BOILERMAKER
Desired job type 
Prefers full time work
Desired salary 
$57,600 to $76,800 per year

Employment summary 
June 2007 - CURRENTLY I QA/QC Manager Minerec Stainless Steel
Mar 2005 - May 2007 | Projects Manager, 2007: MIDMAR
Feb 2000 - Mar 2005 | Boilermaker FAST-TRACK
Jan 1998 - Feb 2000 |: Boilermaker MOGALE ALLOYS
Feb 1996 - Oct 1996 | Site Manager, WILCON ENGINEERING
May 1995 - Feb 1996 |: Shaft Boilermaker REGM COOKE 2
Jan 1992 - May 1995 | Boilermaker Apprentice, STEINMULLER

Career Objectives 
BOILERMAKER FOR 18 YEARS THEN WORK MY WAY UP TO A PROJECTS MANAGER AND THEN TO A QA/QC MANAGER

AND I AM WILLING TO START AT THE BOTTOM AND WORK MY WAY UP AGAIN, AND I BELIEVE I WILL DO THIS AGAIN IN 5 YEARS TIME FROM GETTING A JOB IN AUSTRALIA 
Employment History 
Title
QA/QC Manager

Company Name
2007: MINEREC Stainless Steel

Start Date End Date
June 2007 Currently
Description

Ensuring that, QCP, WQP, WQR Are all in place and that the work Are in accordance with clients
Specifications. That the workshop Work in accordance with the Standards set out by the 
Client. Leasing with client and Site to ensure that the finale Product is of good quality and
Within standards, eliminate any non conformance and grievances. 
REFEREES: GERT VAN DEVENTER +27728486801/27763677082

Company Name 
2007: MIDMAR

Start Date End Date 
March 2005 May 2007

Description 
Ensuring contract time frame and budget is met, leasing with workshop and clients to ensure work proficiency. Currently busy with the
IFM (Pyromed) project. Pyromed is the managing and design contractor for the two furnaces. My duties are to manage several contractors, their planning, safety, quality and progress. Estimating, manpower control, consumable control, hours control, progress control, contact with the client, receive and pricing of tenders, proposal of tenders and implementation of new structures.

Draughtsman - Assisting in drawing the details lacking on the clients drawings enabling the workshop to function more effectively.

Start Date End Date 
February 2000 March 2005

Description 
: FAST-TRACK
Boilermaker - Fabricating of general Structural steelwork items i.e. Columns, Bracing, and Beams etc.

Company Name 
: MOGALE ALLOYS
Boilermaker

Start Date End Date 
January 1998 February 2000

Description 
Maintenance of Opencast Furnace as well as Tap hole Furnace, maintaining the Feeding Equipment i.e. conveyors, chutes, overhead cranes

Title 
Site Manager

Company Name 
: WILCON ENGINEERING

Start Date End Date 
February 1996 October 1996

Description 
Charge of all Construction activities; pre-assembly of new Shaft structure as well as Headgear. My duties on several projects were pre-fabrication, Installation of pipe work and structural Steel involving the replacement of Aluminum pipe work and estimating

Company Name 
: REGM COOKE 2
Shaft Boilermaker

Start Date End Date 
May 1995 February 1996

Description 
Maintaining of all shaft related Equipment within the vertical & horizontal portions

Title 
Boilermaker Apprentice

Company Name 
: STEINMULLER

Start Date End Date 
January 1992 May 1995

Description 
Started with career as Boilermaker - obtain papers doing general fabrication of Piping, Pressure Vessels, Hoppers, Columns for Power stations

Title 
QA/QC Manager

Start Date End Date 
June 2007 :

Description 
Ensuring that, QCP, WQP, WQR Are all in place and that the work Are in accordance with clients
Specifications. That the workshop Work in accordance with the Standards set out by the 
Client. Leasing with client and Site to ensure that the finale Product is of good quality and
Within standards, eliminate any non conformance and grievances. 
REFEREES: GERT VAN DEVENTER 27728486801/27763677082

Title 
Draughtsman

Company Name 
: MASTER HUMAN RECOURSES

Start Date End Date 
October 1996 DES 1997

Description 
Draughting of new Shaft Structure at Twin Towers, Glenharvie mine _detailing structural members; applying revisions as per Engineering notes, instructions

Skills 
LANGUAGES : AFRIKAANS, ENGLISH,

Education

Institution 
LAST SCHOOL : HOeRSKOOL RIEBEECK

Description
SUBJECTS : ENGLISH

AFRIKAANS

HISTORY 
GEOGRAPHY

BUSINESS ECONOMICS

WOODWORK (SHOP)

Institution 
: KRUGERSDORP COLLEGE

Description
SUBJECTS : MATHS

SCIENCE

TECHNICAL DRAWINGS

TRADE HISTORY

Institution 
INSTITUTE : ACADEMY OF DRAUGHTING

Description
AUTOCAD 14

SUBJECTS : COMPUTER AIDED DRAUGHTING

Institution 
INSTITUTE : SOUTH AFRICAN INSTITUTE OF WELDING

Description
WELDING

SUBJECT : INSPECTOR LEVEL 1
LIQUID PENETRANT LEVEL 1

Courses 
PRESSURE VESSELS AND BOILER PRESSURISED SYSTEMS; PRESSURE EQUIPMENT REGULATIONS

Professional 
AUTO CAD R14; NDT INSPECTOR LEVEL1; BOILERMAKER CERTIFICATE

Interests 
MY INTEREST IS RACING PIGEONS AND BREEDING BIRDS; AND YES DON'T FORGET ABOUT RUGBY I AM A WARRATHAS & BULLS FAN

Citizenship 
SOUTH AFRICAN

Affiliations

MEMBER OF THE SOUTHERN AFRICAN INSTITUTE OF WELDING

Referees

GERD VAN DEVENTER +27763611082 / +27728486801
FRIKKIE LOUWRENS +27823226676


----------



## aman sharma (Jul 14, 2010)

hi, 
this is aman sharma from chandigarh india. I have 3 years of experience in sales and service of biomedical equipments.plz sponser me for job. I love Australia.


----------



## Sonny Yudha Manurung (Jan 19, 2012)

*Mr. Sonny Yudha*

Greetings,

My name is Sonny Yudha Manurung. I am citizenship of Indonesia, i am male, 27 years old. I stay in Medan (Indonesia) I ever applied for hospitality job in new zealand, The Resort received my application, they ask me to get my visa so that i can join them, but i have no visa, i only have my passport. I need a sponsor to assist my departure to go there.
Kindly give me advise...

Thank You 
regards,


----------



## Sonny Yudha Manurung (Jan 19, 2012)

*Mr. Sonny Yudha*

Greetings,

My name is Sonny Yudha 27 years old. 
I need to get job in resort or hotel in Australia and sponsor to get that dream.
Here is my CV below.

CURRICULUM VITAE

CONTACT INFORMATION

Name : Sonny Yudha Manurung
Current Address	: Jl Sei Mencirim No 38 A KP Lalang 
Cell Phone/HP :+628126484565
e-mail :[email protected]

PERSONAL INFORMATION
Place/Date of Birth	: Martapura/ 29 Januari 1984
Sex : Male	
Nationality : Indonesian
Marital Status : Single
Religion : Christian
Height : 165 cm
Weight : 60 kg

EDUCATION
2001 - 2006 : CatholicUniversity of St Thomas (Bahelor Degree) Majoring in Letterr (English Literature)
1998 - 2001 : STM Negeri 3 Medan
1995 - 1998 : SLTP Swasta Negeri 7 Medan
1989 - 1995 : SDN Pengambangan 9 Banjarmasin

EXPERIENCE
September 2008 - May 2010 : JW Marriott Medan as a Room Attendant
September 2007 - March 2008 : ANZ Panin Bank as a Desk Collection

•	Knowledge and skills in Housekeeping Operation
•	Able to use Microsoft Office
•	Able to use Microsoft Excel
•	Fluent in English both oral and written


----------



## clockwork (Feb 14, 2011)

Gday everyone 

I need an advice actually. How real it is to find a job in Australia? I am from Azerbaijan and want to migrate there. But I am on the first stage only - just having IELTS exam in February. Is there any possibility to find a job?

I am Geotechnical Engineer, if it makes sence. But my work experience is not so much. Where I can look for an employer?

Thanks in advance


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Some interesing responses here. Here is some basic advice to tailor your resume to the Australian market:

1. Take out date of birth, physical characteristics, marital status, religion and similar details - you cannot be discriminated or selected for a position in Australia based on these characteristics
2. Include a skills summary at the beginning that highlights your technical and professional capabilities 
3. If English is not your first language it is ok to say how fluent you are
4. Keep salary negotiations for when you are offered a job unless asked
5 Add in a few (4-5) duties under each position
6. Focus on your last 4 - 5 years of experience
7. Include the details of two referees - these are the contact details of people that can testify to your work capabilities 
8. Highlight any additional work, extra responsibilities or leadership positions you might have undertaken

Hope this helps. Feel free to go to our site for a free sample.

John


----------



## Archieog (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks John, that was helpful.


----------

